
Is It Canceled Yet? - James87211
https://www.isitcanceledyet.com/
======
eitland
If nothing else this should do quite a lot to reduce carbon emissions, and I'm
only half joking here.

Now if we could change fashion from fast fashion to focus on durability that
would be an even bigger change. And it is not completely unrealistic:

While I have no hard and fast rule to go by on how exactly this could turn out
I do sense a _huge opportunity_ for one or more smaller brands to more or less
_utterly disrupt_ big chunks of the clothes manufacturing industry by
providing reliable, repairable and nice garments.

Such efforts exist, but I'm waiting for something to hit mainstream:

\- Nudie Jeans (expensive but not extremely expensive jeans) has repair spots
:[https://www.nudiejeans.com/repair-spots](https://www.nudiejeans.com/repair-
spots)

\- Norrøna (high end sports wear) repairs: [https://www.norrona.com/en-
GB/Help-me/Repairs/](https://www.norrona.com/en-GB/Help-me/Repairs/)

\- Alfa-for-life (trekking shoes, about $500 a pair) are replaceable part by
part: [https://alfaoutdoor.com/alfa-for-fe](https://alfaoutdoor.com/alfa-for-
fe)

As it it happens I work next to a Norrøna store, and they are serious about:
When I was there there was a long row of garments waiting there, and some of
them must be well above 20 years old based on how the logo and the style has
changed over the years.

~~~
sliken
Heh, I'd settle for phones without epoxied in batteries.

A good start would be an iron clad right to repair law, making it illegal to
include non-user replaceable batteries in any consumer electronics, and
requiring anything cloud enabled to opensource the server side if they close
the service.

~~~
majewsky
> requiring anything cloud enabled to opensource the server side if they close
> the service

That still won't help if a) the device talks to a fixed domain name or pins a
particular TLS certificate or key, or if b) you get the code, but no
instructions on how to build and run it.

------
asmosoinio
Wish each of these was a link to more info.

------
buboard
I vote against fist bumps and in favor of leg or butt bumps. (Highly unlikely
to scratch your face with your butt )

~~~
praptak
Also elbow bump, aka "the Ebola handshake".

~~~
downerending
I think Netanyahu (sp?) just recommended the Indian "namaste" greeting (put
your hands together and nod). Excellent idea.

------
skrebbel
I'm offended that the Eurovision Song Contest is missing.

~~~
rvschuilenburg
Considering the virus has reached the Netherlands since last Thursday and is
spreading, it's only a matter of time.

------
b-3-n
Wish there would be some politicians on that list ;)

~~~
lostlogin
Just some?

------
teddyuk
I thought fyre festival might have made the list

------
factsaresacred
Nice, although would be nicer as a table so I wouldn't have to pointlessly
scroll a dozen times.

Edit: scrolling is part of the shtick. Mi scuzi, mi scuzi!

~~~
izacus
You do understand it's meant as a joke right? :)

------
hhhhhhh4
Intel Extreme Masters - partly

People were told 15h before the event started that they cannot group like
that, so arena was basically empty.

------
Jaruzel
This would be better as a smaller grid of 'cards', dashboard style, so I don't
have scroll forever.

~~~
tzs
It would be better as a simple two column table in a simple HTML file with at
most one small, simple, CSS file and no JavaScript.

I'm not a web guy, so don't know if this is common or not, but I've never seen
a "body" tag (or any tag...) with this many attributes before:

<body id="collection-5e5ecc81132889744d0572af" data-controller="SiteLoader"
class="header-width-full tweak-fixed-header tweak-fixed-header-style-basic
tweak-blog-alternating-side-by-side-width-full tweak-blog-alternating-side-by-
side-image-aspect-ratio-11-square tweak-blog-alternating-side-by-side-text-
alignment-left tweak-blog-alternating-side-by-side-read-more-style-show tweak-
blog-alternating-side-by-side-image-text-alignment-middle tweak-blog-
alternating-side-by-side-delimiter-bullet tweak-blog-alternating-side-by-side-
meta-position-top tweak-blog-alternating-side-by-side-primary-meta-categories
tweak-blog-alternating-side-by-side-secondary-meta-date tweak-blog-
alternating-side-by-side-excerpt-show tweak-blog-basic-grid-width-full tweak-
blog-basic-grid-image-aspect-ratio-32-standard tweak-blog-basic-grid-text-
alignment-left tweak-blog-basic-grid-delimiter-bullet tweak-blog-basic-grid-
image-placement-above tweak-blog-basic-grid-read-more-style-show tweak-blog-
basic-grid-primary-meta-categories tweak-blog-basic-grid-secondary-meta-date
tweak-blog-basic-grid-excerpt-show tweak-blog-item-width-medium tweak-blog-
item-width-medium tweak-blog-item-text-alignment-left tweak-blog-item-meta-
position-above-title tweak-blog-item-show-categories tweak-blog-item-show-date
tweak-blog-item-show-author-name tweak-blog-item-show-author-profile tweak-
blog-item-delimiter-bullet tweak-blog-masonry-width-full tweak-blog-masonry-
text-alignment-left tweak-blog-masonry-primary-meta-categories tweak-blog-
masonry-secondary-meta-date tweak-blog-masonry-meta-position-top tweak-blog-
masonry-read-more-style-show tweak-blog-masonry-delimiter-space tweak-blog-
masonry-image-placement-above tweak-blog-masonry-excerpt-show tweak-blog-side-
by-side-width-full tweak-blog-side-by-side-image-placement-left tweak-blog-
side-by-side-image-aspect-ratio-11-square tweak-blog-side-by-side-primary-
meta-categories tweak-blog-side-by-side-secondary-meta-date tweak-blog-side-
by-side-meta-position-top tweak-blog-side-by-side-text-alignment-left tweak-
blog-side-by-side-image-text-alignment-middle tweak-blog-side-by-side-read-
more-style-show tweak-blog-side-by-side-delimiter-bullet tweak-blog-side-by-
side-excerpt-show tweak-blog-single-column-width-full tweak-blog-single-
column-text-alignment-center tweak-blog-single-column-image-placement-above
tweak-blog-single-column-delimiter-bullet tweak-blog-single-column-read-more-
style-show tweak-blog-single-column-primary-meta-categories tweak-blog-single-
column-secondary-meta-date tweak-blog-single-column-meta-position-top tweak-
blog-single-column-content-full-post tweak-events-stacked-width-full tweak-
events-stacked-height-large tweak-events-stacked-show-thumbnails tweak-events-
stacked-thumbnail-size-32-standard tweak-events-stacked-date-style-with-text
tweak-events-stacked-show-time tweak-events-stacked-show-location tweak-
events-stacked-show-excerpt tweak-global-animations-complexity-level-detailed
tweak-global-animations-animation-style-fade tweak-global-animations-
animation-curve-ease tweak-lightbox-transition-scale-up tweak-portfolio-grid-
basic-width-full tweak-portfolio-grid-basic-height-large tweak-portfolio-grid-
basic-image-aspect-ratio-11-square tweak-portfolio-grid-basic-text-alignment-
left tweak-portfolio-grid-basic-hover-effect-fade tweak-portfolio-grid-
overlay-width-full tweak-portfolio-grid-overlay-height-large tweak-portfolio-
grid-overlay-image-aspect-ratio-11-square tweak-portfolio-grid-overlay-text-
placement-center tweak-portfolio-grid-overlay-show-text-after-hover tweak-
portfolio-index-background-link-format-stacked tweak-portfolio-index-
background-width-full tweak-portfolio-index-background-height-large tweak-
portfolio-index-background-vertical-alignment-middle tweak-portfolio-index-
background-horizontal-alignment-center tweak-portfolio-index-background-
animation-type-fade tweak-portfolio-index-background-animation-duration-medium
tweak-portfolio-hover-follow-layout-inline tweak-portfolio-hover-follow-
delimiter-forward-slash tweak-portfolio-hover-follow-animation-type-fade
tweak-portfolio-hover-follow-animation-duration-medium tweak-portfolio-hover-
static-layout-stacked tweak-portfolio-hover-static-delimiter-forward-slash
tweak-portfolio-hover-static-animation-type-scale-up tweak-portfolio-hover-
static-animation-duration-medium tweak-portfolio-slides-cover-detail-
placement-horizontal-left tweak-portfolio-slides-cover-detail-placement-
vertical-middle tweak-portfolio-slides-cover-text-align-left tweak-portfolio-
slides-cover-content-width-m tweak-portfolio-slides-cover-indicator-type-bar
tweak-portfolio-slides-cover-view-link tweak-portfolio-slides-cover-animation-
style-vertical-slide tweak-portfolio-slides-inset-detail-placement-middle-left
tweak-portfolio-slides-inset-image-margin-m tweak-portfolio-slides-inset-
content-width-m tweak-portfolio-slides-inset-indicator-type-bar tweak-
portfolio-slides-inset-view-link tweak-portfolio-slides-inset-animation-style-
vertical-slide tweak-portfolio-slides-split-position-split-left tweak-
portfolio-slides-split-text-align-left tweak-portfolio-slides-split-detail-
placement-horizontal-left tweak-portfolio-slides-split-detail-placement-
vertical-middle tweak-portfolio-slides-split-image-align-right tweak-
portfolio-slides-split-image-width-m tweak-portfolio-slides-split-content-
width-m tweak-portfolio-slides-split-indicator-type-bar tweak-portfolio-
slides-split-view-link tweak-portfolio-slides-split-animation-style-vertical-
slide tweak-product-basic-item-width-full tweak-product-basic-item-gallery-
aspect-ratio-34-three-four-vertical tweak-product-basic-item-text-alignment-
left tweak-product-basic-item-navigation-both tweak-product-basic-item-
content-alignment-top tweak-product-basic-item-gallery-design-slideshow tweak-
product-basic-item-gallery-placement-left tweak-product-basic-item-thumbnail-
placement-side tweak-product-basic-item-click-action-none tweak-product-basic-
item-hover-action-none tweak-products-width-full tweak-products-image-aspect-
ratio-23-standard-vertical tweak-products-text-alignment-left tweak-products-
price-show primary-button-style-solid primary-button-shape-square image-block-
poster-text-alignment-left image-block-card-content-position-center image-
block-card-text-alignment-left image-block-overlap-content-position-center
image-block-overlap-text-alignment-left image-block-collage-content-position-
center image-block-collage-text-alignment-left image-block-stack-text-
alignment-left hide-opentable-icons opentable-style-dark tweak-product-quick-
view-button-style-floating tweak-product-quick-view-button-position-bottom
tweak-product-quick-view-lightbox-excerpt-display-truncate tweak-product-
quick-view-lightbox-show-arrows tweak-product-quick-view-lightbox-show-close-
button tweak-product-quick-view-lightbox-controls-weight-light native-
currency-code-usd collection-5e5ecc81132889744d0572af collection-type-page
collection-layout-default homepage mobile-style-available">

------
luord
"No time to die" was postponed. Probably an "uh, oh".

------
angarg12
At first I expected a list of Google services.

~~~
_Microft
The 'Google Graveyard' is at
[https://killedbygoogle.com](https://killedbygoogle.com)

------
xg15
Missing the soccer EM though

------
nunez
kubecon EU's been postponed, is that a yes or an uh-oh?

------
goldenkey
It's serendipitous that the 2nd item on the front page is: "Evidence of
massive-scale emotional contagion through social networks"

And the coronavirus is pretty much a case of "Evidence of massive-scale
biological contagion through capitalistic networks"

Capitalism is a greedy process, and the governments pretty much took what they
could until they couldn't ignore it any more. I know that people need to work
to eat, and capitalistic losses also mean losses of lives. But at the same
time, I feel like the U.S and other countries were playing fast and loose
while China was getting ganked by the virus. We should have showed more
solidarity instead of acting like we are invincible. And now the retribution
is hell to pay as the virus ravages large cities like NYC.

~~~
dekken_
People are greedy. Capitalism is not alive.

~~~
goldenkey
It's as alive as any institution, nothing special. We live in a culture of
capitalism. All institutions are people driven. That won't change their
perpetuation or phenomena though, only new ways of thinking and revised
institutions can. So why do you point out this distinction -- to say people
are greedy, the system isn't? I'm sorry but the system is alive... It _IS_
people.

